# Brand Eager To Prove His Worth



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> In barely a year, Elton Brand has already experienced the full range of emotions from Philadelphia sports fans. He watched and listened to the unbridled joy that followed the Phillies' World Series championship and he heard and felt the disappointment when his debut with the 76ers was derailed by a second straight season of injury.
> 
> "It was so great to see the people dancing in the streets for days after the baseball championship, because they're so proud of their city and they live for their team," Brand said in a telephone interview. "And that kind of intensity is what made it so rough when I couldn't play and couldn't do my part.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2009/news/features/fran_blinebury/08/07/brand.offseason/index.html


----------

